# Manassas VA - I want to visit some haunts in October, 2009



## Leastham

ok i have a few things to say and ask i am really new to this forum and this state but not new to Halloween its my favorite day of the year i love being scared out of my mind and horror movies dont do it for me, so moving here not realizing i know of NO haunted houses, Home Haunts, nothing at and if someone would be kind and link me to somewhere where i can find this awesome info id really love you for ever  i already searched but nothing came up for manassas VA but i live in Manassas Virginia and would love to visit some haunts and maybe cry a little i dont care about fees i just wanna go so please help  thank you


----------



## NoahFentz

Hello...

I know Freaky Daddy lives in Manassas. Dont know where......but his website is http://www.deadendcemetery.com/


----------



## eanderso13

I lived in Woodbridge for 5 years...there are no haunted attractions in the DC area. The closest I know of is up in Northern MD or Southern PA I think...called Field of Screams or something...


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Hey leastham! Welcome to N.VA. I'm over in Fairfax Prepare to get and stay very bored here...

There IS some kind of haunted corn maze or something around the Manassas/Centreville area. My Moms girl scout troop has gone the last couple of years, but I'll have to ask her for more details. I'm not sure about the scare factor, but her scouts are high school age so I can't imagine it'd be too lame. There's also, supposedly, a haunted house down in Luray, and, like eandersol said, there's Field of Screams (which I'm pretty sure is Maryland).


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome Leastham. We have one called Field of Screams nearby in Olney, MD.


----------



## randomr8

markoffshauntedforest/

Next year you can try Markoff's. It's 25$ a head (the last time I went) to get in. Family of 4 can easily spend $200.00. If you come out to Leesburg and cross at White's Ferry, you are pretty much there. Watch out for speed traps. It's pretty good fun. Gotta sign a waiver fun.


----------



## gothdj

There is a good haunt woods walk here in Ashburn VA.

I have been looking to see if there is a Loudoun Co, or NoVa home haunter group ? My buddy and I have a pretty good home yard walk through that is expanding every year ( a little over 300 visitors this year ) and am now looking for a build / discussion group.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

*Manassas Haunts*

I've been haunting my yard for free for the last 4 years in Manassas. It's not that big yet, but I am on this forum to connect with anyone I can in the area. I am looking to put together a MnT group as well, which I will host if the tool requirements are not too extreme. I do have access to a shop as well.



gothdj said:


> There is a good haunt woods walk here in Ashburn VA.
> 
> I have been looking to see if there is a Loudoun Co, or NoVa home haunter group ? My buddy and I have a pretty good home yard walk through that is expanding every year ( a little over 300 visitors this year ) and am now looking for a build / discussion group.


----------



## halstead

Check out Central Virginia Haunters Group! Screamfreak has a great site that talks about other Virginia haunts. Also Check out Red Vein Army on facebook,twitter, and tumbler for info about haunted events all year long!!


----------



## RavenLunatic

i posted this mid morning. no idea where it went


----------

